# A man of resource, and free time



## theGrove (Nov 21, 2012)

Afternoon all

Having moved from the UK to Dubai a few months back as a construction engineer, I have come to the conclusion that there is absolutely no construction industry in the UAE whatsoever. Or at least not one with enough work to go around. Or at very least not one that'll have me 
Anyway, as it is I find myself at something of a loose end and whilst theres no plan to stay more than another six months or so, theres only so much laying around on a beach a man can stand. I would therefore like to see if any of you nice people, or any of your friends, can put me to use on a casual basis whilst I seek more gainful opportunities?

Stick with what you know they say, so if anyone would like to pay me for a full land survey and a review of groundworks, drainage, services and structural design for that new multi structure mixed use development you've been toying with, I'll be happy to oblige. However I'll also be happy to take on any smaller tasks too, for an equally small fee:

To anyone that may be working in this field, I have over the years developed a very keen eye for the small mistakes that can creep into working drawings (as the one who gets blamed for the problems they can cause) Give me a full set of drawings (.pdf or hard copy) and a fresh pair of eyes and a few easy tweaks can make all the difference 

Got some numbers to be crunched? Pile of data on excel sheets that needs organizing? Boring stuff thats in no hurry to be done but you'd rather go to Bidi's and watch the rugby? Send it my way! (although I probably wont do it on Saturday, the rugby's on)

Need someone to proof read that novel you've been working on? I can read! Big words and everything, though your manuscript might get some sand in it.

Ikea furniture need (dis)assembly? the delivery guys have already left? Gimme a call I have tools

Dog driving you nuts? I could use a walk myself. Palm Jumeirah, Shoreline buildings ideally, I'm just down the road

Essentially, anything at all that'll keep me casually busy and bring a bit of pocket money in. I can't sing, and I only know one card trick, but generally I'm a fairly useful sort of chap, and what matters is I'll happily have a crack at almost anything. As I've mentioned, around the Palm is ideal but nowheres more than a cab ride away if necessary


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you had a car, I'd have asked you to pick my son up from school but alas....

Sorry I can't help, you should see if the ladies at Barasti need more sun tan lotion on their backs. That's another option. You're welcome!


----------



## theGrove (Nov 21, 2012)

Thats plan B!


----------



## TeamUSA61 (May 29, 2012)

theGrove said:


> Thats plan B!


Heck! that should be Plan A (if you can get past all of the Posers )


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm sure that's many people's Plan A


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think you got the beach thing covered. 

Have you expanded your search for qatar or kuwait? Qatar especially seems to be in the build build build frame of mind as had a few friends who lost their jobs here move over there.


----------



## RKO (Oct 31, 2012)

if you're still interested in construction, i believe Doha is the future, since they are hosting the world cup in 2022, so am sure they have so many construction projects ahead of them to finish during the coming 10years.
here in UAE, and Dubai, the pace is slowed down and more focused in very selected new projects only, as the foundation is almost very well established.


----------



## theGrove (Nov 21, 2012)

Doha, Kuwait, KSA, The Moon, I've tried them all. Doha does seem to be gearing up for the big push all right, best I've heard is that it will be really kicking of after the new year. It seems the positions are being advertised now mainly so they can build up a big store of CV's and go through them all, and that seems to be one of the problems for me, theres so many jobseekers they can cherry pick people to suit them exactly. Or they just fill the post with some one that will do the job poorly for tuppence ha'penny.

Still, fingers crossed I'll only have to keep myself busy til the new year then


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

RKO said:


> the foundation is almost very well established.


Until 2020 when they all crumble and need rebuilding


----------



## RKO (Oct 31, 2012)

m1key said:


> Until 2020 when they all crumble and need rebuilding



well, people learn from their mistakes, i assume.. and there must be an option for proper maintenance than the "rebuilding" one ^^


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

On a side-note "A man of resource, and free time" sounds like an introduction to a rather lackadaisical/happy-go-lucky James Bond lol... Good luck with your search ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Leisure Suit Larry... I think you might want to try and beat all the games  Will keep someone busy for a while.


----------

